
Whatsapp Testing ‘Disappearing’ Messages in New Update - thescribbblr
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/whatsapp-update-new-features-disappearing-messages-self-destruct-facebook-telegram-gmail-a9128391.html
======
bszupnick
The suspicion with disappearing messages is that it may 'disappear' only from
the front-end. If there's a warrant or a vulnerability I have no way of
knowing if my 'disappeared' messages won't still be seen but with the 'hidden'
flag set to 'true' instead of 'false'.

~~~
josalhor
But WhatsApp currently uses End To End encryption. At maximum the only
information left on the server would be the metadata of the message (which
could still be relevant).

~~~
mvid
Is this verified? Didn’t the Signal founder quit working with WhatsApp because
he didn’t believe it was actually encrypted (from Facebook)

~~~
bryan_w
Nope.

~~~
pastrami_panda
Jan Koum quit WhatsApp and stepped down from Facebook board after raising
privacy and encryption concerns.

------
RealStickman
What keeps me from making a screenshot?

~~~
ryanlol
That’s not the point, nobody gives a shit about your screenshots. This is
about preventing unintentional retention.

